# [OT] Where are you from???



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

A lot of players that play with eachother in an IC-game don't know the first thing about each other, so that's why I mae this thread.

Post as much about yourself as you want.

I'm Gijs van Bilsen, I am 17 years old and live in the Netherlands (somewhere in Rotterdam)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 25, 2002)

18, Kris Hulsen, Netherlands (Eindhoven), Pharmacy Student

Best known as the 3rd IR, Megalomaniacal, Hot Tempered, Hive Queen with the Power to destroy Crystal Spheres and the nasty habit to subvert other posters to her twisted will on these boards.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

---


----------



## Kamard (Dec 25, 2002)

Well, I will break your national streak.

My name is Robert Dunham.  I live in Lewiston, Maine.  Currently I am unemployed, though I was an insurance agent.

I am best known in real life for being a foul tempered 21 year old, and for my 3/4" stretched pierced ears.

But here, I am just the DM for Echoes of Empire and Breaking of Gavar, and I like to think I am a pretty knowledgeable guy who skulks about General and House Rules.

The End.

Edit: Just wanted to mention I also like Black/Death Metal, without totally hijacking the thread.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

Another American here.
Ron Boggs
33, best known for Blue hair, being one of those 'Death Metal/Black Metal guys' and dating girls 10 years younger than himself (what's wrong with that!?!  )
I play in a mess-load of games (some seemingly defunct), and I am just about to start a rediculous amount of games in my Underdark  setting 'Under a Vaulted Sky'.
Oh yeah, I really like Gnomes.
I had to put Something D&D related in there.

EDIT:Stupid typos...


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

25, male, i like long walks on beaches, sports, ....ohh wrong forum...

transported yankee now living in the south, and god bless it everystep of the way....it's XMAS AND 75 degress...ahhh who needs the snow...

D&D stuff: halflings rule, period, bottom line, screw hobbits and elves halflings 0\/\/n j00!


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 25, 2002)

17, Humanoid (human) male from Finland

Currently in sixth-form, pathetically/cleverly living with parents and leeching off of their income.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 25, 2002)

LOL I'm er the boomerang transplant.

New York to Texas and back to New York...and I miss Texas something awful!  But I'm visiting the folks right now so hehe its pretty nice here in sunny beautiful Texas. (and it does help that I got a great deal on a 5-Star hotel and my rental car is a SWEET ford mustang....)

Hmm....somewhere between the age of 17 and 27 

j/k I'm twenty-something (never the exact age?) the first woman to post something here! whoo hoo

A full-time engineer and a graduate student at Cornell University

oh and I'll add more international spice to the mix!  I'm Asian-American 

P.S. I love Thrash Metal/Death Metal/Black Metal...whatever its called around the world....as long as its loud, wild, crazy...I'm in!

P.S.S Nothing wrong with dating younger!  I'd date guys ten years younger but ah...they'd be jailbait for me here in the U.S.......


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 25, 2002)

*More dutch!*

Mark Bisschops, from Eindhoven as well =]
17 years young, played in the 3rd IR for a short while, and after that only the IR aftermath. Started recently with some other games and hungry for even more.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

Nicholas Richert, 24 year old male human.

Wareham Massachusetts, USA

Commercial Fisherman.

Soon to be temporaily living in Zepher hills Florida, and becoming unemployed.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 25, 2002)

17, male, long blond hair, blue eyes, currently living in hawaii, soon to move to las vegas. My fathers in the military, so I have been in many states. 
I am fairly stubborn at times, and I like to play magic with my friends at school. 

And I like druids, they are cool.


----------



## garyh (Dec 25, 2002)

Gary Hoggatt, age 24.  From Southern California, living in Sacramento and going to Sac State getting a master in Public Policy and Administration.  I'm doing an internship for a City in the suburbs and want to work in local government after I get my masters.

I'm in darn near every game in the forum.    Check my sig link for details.

For years, even with no games to actually play, I'd spend hours coming up with PCs.  Now that I've found the IC, I create the PCs...  and actually use them here!!  

Something D & D related...  well, my favorite PHB weapon is the greatsword.    Particularly in the hands of a half-orc.  

Feel free to browse my personal web page for more about me.  There's a link in my sig.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 25, 2002)

Jeffrey Samuel Schecter, Jewish male 14 year old (or I will be in 6 days) living in Raleigh, North Carolina, America, brown hair and eyes, thinks god is fraud.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> P.S.S Nothing wrong with dating younger!  I'd date guys ten years younger but ah...they'd be jailbait for me here in the U.S.......
> 
> *





That's the only thing stopping you?  And *ten* years younger, huh?  I'll have to remind you of that


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 26, 2002)

J. Thomas Enders, 28, Comp-Sci student (8 credits till degree), Full-Time internet programmer, Part-Time freelance game writter, enjoys killing fantasy creatures on sunday afternoons. 

Dating younger, dating older, what's age really matter (long as mentioned earlier it is legal).

Though I must admit I do have preferences for asian metal heads but I am taken.


----------



## Xael (Dec 26, 2002)

Jussipekka Backman , Male Human Exp1: Medium Humanoid

STR 10, DEX 13, CON 8, INT 14, WIS 15, CHA 12...

Err...

I live in Finland, I'm 17 years old, and I'm currently studying.


----------



## perivas (Dec 26, 2002)

L. Choi, 27 year-old investment banker, born in Hong Kong, grew up in California, currently living in Los Angeles.

It's expected that many of the people here fit the stereotype, although the little splashes of color does make it more interesting.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 27, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *I live in Finland, I'm 17 years old, and I'm currently studying. *



 And you're also my cousin and I lured you to these boards.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

My name is Korey MacVittie.  I'm a writer, and a student.  I also study computer science, computer engineering, genetics, and psychology.  I DM the Psionicle and Iconics.

I am 15, though I'll be 16 in May.  I live in DePere, Wisconsin, USA, which is just a little south of Green Bay.

I don't date.  As for religion, I have decided that all major religions are forms of communism.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 27, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *L. Choi, 27 year-old investment banker, born in Hong Kong, grew up in California, currently living in Los Angeles.
> 
> It's expected that many of the people here fit the stereotype, although the little splashes of color does make it more interesting. *




Hey!  That's so kewl!  I was born in Hong Kong, too! 
LOL and you're exactly my age...what a co'inki'dink.


----------



## perivas (Dec 27, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *...co'inki'dink. *




But the bigger co'inki'dink is that you use this word too.  Nobody else I know use it...hmm.  Weird.  This board seems to attract strange company.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

Anthony J *Heman*

18, near St. Louis Missouri, Future Computer-Sci student at Mizzou. I played Sanctus Punitor in the 3rd IR, a Lawful-Good Paladin with a background revolving around being the future corrupted slave of Vecna, saved by virtue of sheer willpower and such.

Hrm...

I write FFTD20 (Final Fantasy Tactics D20), run the IRR, LHHS, and Epic, play a few games, and in my free-time I run local DnD games in a region where nobody will DM for me!

I have a rather thick history, but I did cover a bit of it here, though I never quite finished it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

*cringing at cs's linked story*

Guess I'll join in, and post my stats.

I'm...  *thinking* 32 now (damn, it goes fast past 28), very happily married and proud father of a son, Michael.
I teach computer networking (Windows 2000) and live in Sacramento, CA.

Recently, my GAMING  wife and I've been involved with a Scottish Rennaisance Guild, and having lots of fun (Gary, you and gal are still invited!).

I've been involved with the Forum since its inception, and am very proud at all the creativity going on still.


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *(Gary, you and gal are still invited!).*




We'd love to join you.  During the semester, I have class Tuesday nights, but over break (till Jan 27th) I'm free most weeknights.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

We're having a New Year's Eve party to remember (Murder Mystery, black-tie affair, caviar, etc), but we'll let you know when the next meeting is, and maybe you can make it!

We all saw TTT together opening night for our last "meeting".
Before that was a viewing of FotR: EE...  

Fun group.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> (damn, it goes fast past 28*




Don't say that!!!! ;p  I'll be there next year!  I don't want it to go fast!  Though I still feel like I should be 18 or something.  I certainly don't really feel like an adult. (or act like one for that matter)


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> **cringing at cs's linked story**




Too sappy for you? Originally it was for a paper worth 20% of my grade in my Journalism class... had to make sure I got that A, and that seemed to be the writing style to use with that particular teacher. My usual writing style is slightly more... Video Gamish.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Too sappy for you? Originally it was for a paper worth 20% of my grade in my Journalism class... had to make sure I got that A, and that seemed to be the writing style to use with that particular teacher. My usual writing style is slightly more... Video Gamish. *



Please tell me it's a story.
Creative Writing.
Fevered nightmare.
Melodrama.

Anything but real.

And I say coinkidink, as well.


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *We're having a New Year's Eve party to remember (Murder Mystery, black-tie affair, caviar, etc), but we'll let you know when the next meeting is, and maybe you can make it!
> 
> We all saw TTT together opening night for our last "meeting".
> Before that was a viewing of FotR: EE...
> ...




Sounds like it!!  Keep me informed.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Recently, my GAMING  wife and I've been involved with a Scottish Rennaisance Guild, and having lots of fun (Gary, you and gal are still invited!).
> 
> Please tell me it's a story.
> Creative Writing.
> ...




Hrm... So Reaper has two wives... what does the non-gaming one do?

It's not a story, it's an exagerated _melodramatic_ autobiographical take on the first six years of my life. It gave me an "A" because I sucked it up and wrote in my teachers favored writing style. She was fond of those romance novels and gothic novels like Jane Eyre, Frankenstein, and this one wretched 800 page book about some 'poor' woman who was forced to marry an ugly man. As you can guess, I had to read them all. This was one of those teachers that would take any science-fiction or fantasy story a lower grade, because it wasn't her thing... so I decided to get around her grading system by writing like I was one of her favored authors. Manipulative writer I am .


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

*breathes a sigh of relief*
It was a great story, then.

And damned if my gaming wife and my other wife don't sometimes look different.... or is that just when she plays her Vampire character?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 27, 2002)

> Don't say that!!!! ;p I'll be there next year!




Hah! She fell through the basket! She's 27! The world knows now!


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 27, 2002)

*I feel old*

Todd Sale, 33 year old dude from Central Virginia (grew up in SW Florida and miss it terribly). Have a degree in History and am in Grad School working on a Master's in Comp Sci. Happily married (to a non-gamer) with 2 kids, a 6 year old daughter and a 1.5 year old son.

Work as a purchaser for a hospital.

Been gaming since 1979. 

Play guitar, have been in several metal bands through the years. I love Sabbath (as you can tell by the screen name), Priest, Maiden, Armored Saint, Megadeth, Opeth, Nightwish, Sanctuary, Nevermore, Symphony X, Fates Warning, oh well you get the picture.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 27, 2002)

Matthew M.C. Williamson
Military (USCG)
Married (Sara)
Gaming (11 years)
21 (years of breathing Oxygen)
Location (New Orleans)
Place of Origin (Chicago)


-------Transmission Complete--------


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 27, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hah! She fell through the basket! She's 27! The world knows now! *




*thud* owww....


----------



## dpdx (Dec 27, 2002)

*YOU feel old?*

I'm John, and I'm older than anyone in this thread, although not by much. Currently, while waiting for another SW game to set up, I kibbitz in the OOC Imperial Smack Thread, providing Peanut Gallery updates.

Like it says over here <-------, I'm in Portland, OR. By day, I work as a website designer under contract to the federal govt. In my gaming time, I peruse my Revised Core Rulebook, with a goal to write and submit Star Wars d20 adventures as the Ultimate Alien Anthology and other helpful books and net.guides come out.

Since I got married 6 1/2 years ago, I've learned to like certain songs from just about any kind of music.  For Metal, I like Chemical Brothers (although I guess that's kind of hip-hop, too), and classic stuff like Rush, Pink Floyd, old Metallica and AC/DC (who has great Christmas songs).


----------



## perivas (Dec 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *And I say coinkidink, as well.   *




Well, using the term coin'ki'dink is fine when you're in your teens, but it's just not right when you're a professional approaching 30.  Oh well.

I have noticed how RPG's tend to attract people who like metal.  I wonder why that it....  I personally don't like metal...actually, I have never really spent time listening to it.  I feel that music may currently be the last bulwark of popular poetry...as such, it's important for lyrics to get through...which metal has a tendency to mask.  I could be wrong, but just my 2 cents.

P.S.  Other favored terms include "mass exodus" and the word "dude".


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: I feel old*



			
				National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *I love Sabbath (as you can tell by the screen name), Priest, Maiden, Armored Saint, Megadeth, Opeth, Nightwish, Sanctuary, Nevermore, Symphony X, Fates Warning, oh well you get the picture. *



What, no Dream Theater?!   

They're one of my favorites, since I'm a drummer (for.... 20 years).

And I listen to music for the Music, not the lyrics mainly.
If I wanted poetry, I'd read poetry.

While good lyrics are a nice wrapping for the music, it's not the main thing. Good lyrics are also subjective, whereas good music (IMO) is not as prone to subjectivity - there's much more skill involved in phrasing music than in phrasing words.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: I feel old*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *What, no Dream Theater?!
> 
> They're one of my favorites, since I'm a drummer (for.... 20 years).
> 
> ...




Yeah, I just figured that the list I gave was getting a bit long. I like Dream Theatre, Stratovarius, et al as well. I also agree about the music. Weaving music that is good is impressive and very satisfying, personally. 

Opeth would have to be my current musical fave simply because they weave a tapestry that goes from ethereal acoustic to brutal, covering all types of music. Plus their lyrics are great as well.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, using the term coin'ki'dink is fine when you're in your teens, but it's just not right when you're a professional approaching 30.  Oh well.
> 
> ...




HEY!  What's wrong with using that word when you're a professional approaching the dreaded 30?  And you can like metal and other music at the same time, can't ya?    I like jazz, blues, classical, swing, salsa and a host of other musical forms.

I don't really consider most lyrics that poetic.  If you just look at the lyrics without the music, alot of them...well are pretty ridiculously silly.  There are the few that are meaningful and stand on their own, but not much.

BTW...I use the word "dude" pretty often...as well as "man" and "like" (though thankfully I grew out of the phase of saying "like" after every third word)  

If we're gonna list more things we like, then let me add a few subject matters that I'm interested in and see how everyone can coin'ki'dink me.  (uh hmm after reading that, it sounds pretty bad, but alas, don't care!)

Biology(emphasis on medical microbiology, parsitology, anatomy, embryology, evolution), chemistry(as related to physics), Physics(as related to astronomy), astronomy and astrophysics (mostly theoretical stuff like neutron stars, galaxy formation, planet formation, though I do deviate and am fascinated by the geological compositions of planets), mathematics(as related to physics, except for three dimensional calculus which is pretty fun), British Literature and Poetry(mostly the victorian and romantic period, ah Austen, Tennyson and Doyle), Archeology and Anthropology(mostly Egyptian and Asian), Military culture and strategy (just getting started on that so my knowledge is pretty erratic), Mystery novels of varying types

ack I sound like a big nerd  so I will just stop there and quit babbling

well I know next to nothing about finances, economics and government b/c those subjects put me to sleep. (I fell asleep during my economics final)

Oh and on the subject of marital status since everyone seems to be talking about that for some reason...I have two children/spouses...on your planet you might call those furry little things with pointy ears "cats", but I think they serve pretty well as offspring that will never grow up and eat you out of house and home...ah but when they snuggle up to you, they make you forget that those little stinkers are such brats!

(lol yes i know that i'm a big fat dork....)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)

> ack I sound like a big nerd




The Uber Nerd, created in a damp basement from pieces of lesser Nerds. All nerds tremble in your presence!!!!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Uber Nerd, created in a damp basement from pieces of lesser Nerds. All nerds tremble in your presence!!!!!! *




you know, I like that...hence forth...I shall take the title of UBER NERD!  Here ye here ye!  Fall on your knees before me, and hold out your laptops in salute!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 28, 2002)

I think she gonna be a little disillusioned...some day.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)

Prolly. Especially when she's gonna realise that when she gives birth to a son, that'll be the last time he'll see female genitalia!

hah! Touche! 

That's the price of being Uber Dork!
Power comes, but at a price!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Prolly. Especially when she's gonna realise that when she gives birth to a son, that'll be the last time he'll see female genitalia!
> 
> hah! Touche!
> 
> ...




I said UBER NERD not UBER DORK 
Intelligence is sexy, um...dorkiness, well, that would depend on the type of dorkiness...cute quirk versus...ahhh its the elephant man...don't get me started!

Besides, looks run on my side of the family so my son has at least half a chance of coming out both smart and non-dorky!

    

But if you go on feeling that pain TFO...you just go on surviving...


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 28, 2002)

you could also quote the whole ten minute movie, y'know


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *you could also quote the whole ten minute movie, y'know  *




OMG its the guy who's always asleep in the chatroom!  He's awake!  He's awake from hibernation!


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 28, 2002)

"Always asleep" tsk, tsk. Maybe that's one of the difficulties of time zones? And the one time I stay till 4 in the morning, you don't show up...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *"Always asleep" tsk, tsk. Maybe that's one of the difficulties of time zones? And the one time I stay till 4 in the morning, you don't show up... *




 I like the hibernation theory better...


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 28, 2002)

shouldn't hibernation last, like, the entire winter (see, I can, like, do that trick too!)?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *shouldn't hibernation last, like, the entire winter (see, I can, like, do that trick too!)? *




Yeah, like, totally, but, like, I was thinking, you know, that, like, you were, like, hibernating, you know, for, like, the holidays.  Like, it was only,like, a form a speech, man, like, for real.  Like, why the 3rd Degree, like, never trust, like, anyone over, like, thirty, ya know?

LOL ;p i have no idea what I really said, but that flash back to grade school was, like, so scary!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)

> But if you go on feeling that pain TFO...you just go on surviving...




Rom, she's asking for it. Please warn her and convince her of the comments and chains of events and tales she's about to set in motion


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 28, 2002)

And, like, why exactely would I, like, want to sleep, like, the whole vacation? Vacation is, like, this time where I can, like, stay up till, like, 4 AM, and sleep till, like 12. 

Well it's, like, you're not thity, so you're, like, "trust me", and I don't, like, trust people who go, like, screaming trust me all over the place...

Kitana: if you're not interested in TFO's love life, his brownhaird sexgoddess and that she actually swallows, you'd better stop...(trust me, he's more than willing to share this information, and when he starts, a simple "shut up" won't do...)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)

And the "off" button is not big red and easy to push


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Eric's Gramma, I'm sure, doesn't want to hear about TFO's lovelife any more than, say, I do.  Or a mod will.

So moving right along...

How bout them local sports team?


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 28, 2002)

sport? is't that the part with running, sweating and getting tired? I think I like messageboards better...

[you should've seen what that guy posted in the 3rd IR    ]


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 28, 2002)

OK, I see this thread has become completely derailed, but here goes anyway:

I'm a 27 year old male gamer who's been gaming for 21 years now.  I work as a tech support rep for a credit card processing company (the REALLY BIG one), or should I say appear to work.  Anything that gives the appearance of work is better than the actual work.

I've been married to a beautiful woman for 7 years now, we have an adorable 2 1/2 year old son (yes, even when he dumps OJ on my monitor ), and in my experience, braggarts are always trying to hide a deficiency in their lives with their tall tales


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *I work as a tech support rep for a credit card processing company (the REALLY BIG one), or should I say appear to work.  Anything that gives the appearance of work is better than the actual work.
> *




I used to work for cancellations for Citibank.  My particular area of cancellations was for their Credit Protector service. 

I still lie awake at night screaming.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 28, 2002)

Well, you may have noticed, but I don't exactly sleep a whole lot either, Kamard.  I spend most of my days examining the actual code that goes back and forth between the merchant's computers and the bank's servers.  Fwah Blah 

Still its better than the chargeback dept. - those poor souls get to talk to business whose customers have complained to their card companies and are having charges reversed.  Nothing like getting screamed at all day long.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 29, 2002)

Don't let Sniktch fool you, he doesn't really do anything at work.    And before you go on about who's got the worse job, lemme say two words, "Guest Plus". HAH!

As for who I am, I'm a 31 yo gamer, orignally from the Seattle area now living in a li'l backward burg on the East Coast.  Married with two sons: Devon, 20 months and Dakota 7 months.  And I work at the same MEGA CC PROCESSING CO. as Sniktch, doing pretty much the same job but not quite.


----------



## GWolf (Dec 29, 2002)

*Sending out an SoS*

(^ or so the song goes.)

13 Male Human Living on Long Island NY. I seem to be the only gamer in Nassua County.....


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 29, 2002)

Þórarinn Björn Sigurjónsson (Try pronouncing THAT! Bwahahah!!)

19 years old.

I live in Reykjavik, Iceland.

Been RPGing since I was eight.

I'm addicted to stories of all kinds in all mediums (TV, Books, Comics, movies whatever).

I'm the webmaster for the Daemonforge site.

and... uh... yeah.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *sport? is't that the part with running, sweating and getting tired? I think I like messageboards better...
> 
> [you should've seen what that guy posted in the 3rd IR    ] *




Are you refering to Anabster? Ah, the local "fruit" ... He called himself that, not me.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 29, 2002)

No he's talking about me and what I posted in dutch in one of the threads. Janos and I had about 5 posts in a row each concerning things Eric Gandma doesn't like =] But in Dutch so we laughed our asses off and got away with it. Well actually. I got away with what I did =]


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey, this looks like it's becoming the 'BIO OF A GAMER' thread.OK

As I said 33 Male, San Francisco, single.
Blue hair and I wear way too much black.
Gemini, fave color yellow, (currently like 2 girls, dodging 3 others (ACK!).
Floor Manager in a prominent SF Nightclub.
I also sell games online (URL not included, because this is a games thread, not somewhere to advertise my other business).
Former general Manager for a very well respected games store chain here in California, but retail was driving me crazy (POKEMON!).

2 Cats; Sir Percival Xavier Saparilla Abercrombie Boggs III, Esquire...and baby Squishy (yes, she's huge and fat...er...'voluptuous'.
I raise Praying Mantids as well, although this is a horrible climate for them.

Film: Anything with Zombies,spaghetti westerns,zombies, monty python (what a shock),Aliens, anything with Carey Grant,Erol Flynn,Basil Rathbone,Zombies,Hawk the Slayer (yeah!!!),Zombies or Spinal Tap. Oh, and I love ZOmbie Movies (even the horrible ones, like 'Hell of the Living Dead').

Music:It's a 3 fold thing. Death/Black Metal, Industrial and Classical Music (which infected me at about age 6 with 'Danse Macabre' at Hallowe'en in first grade music class.
Death/Black Metal:Nile,Strapping Young Lad,
 Hate Eternal, Dimmu Borgir,The Berzerker,Borknagar, Emperor, Origin,Messugah,and even cheesy Cradle of Filth (they are funny).
Iv'e played guitar for (counts)17+ years.

Industrial:Skinny Puppy, Front 242, Frontline Assembly,Wumpscut,Haujobb,Ministry (even though they haven't put out a decent release in 8+ years),Scorn, Download.

Classical:Saint-Saens, Tchaikovsky,Mussorgsky,Wagner,Pagannini,Vivaldi,
Bottecini,Bach,Mozart,Rimsky-Korsakov.Haybn,Liszt.Most anything, really (I'm not big on Brahms).

Gaming since I was 11 (1980). DMed for most of that time. I can count on fingers and toes how many characters Iv'e actually raised past level 10 inall those years,such was the DMing/getting to be a player discrepancy. I'm not complaining, though, I love GMing. I left D&D in 1987, vowing 'never to play that horrible muddled game again'. Moved on to Rolemaster(Chartmaster)/Middle Earth Role Playing, WFRP(Back when Games Workshop cared about good games, instead of just constantly redoing the same old stuff over and over)and Stormbringer.Ironically, when I started working at the aforementioned game store, I rarely played any RPG games.I came back from my (3 year) gaming hiatus to a world of Magic TG, Vampire the Masquerade and Star Wars, none of which really grabbed me. I got fully into miniatures gaming (I have over 5,000 figures, about 10% of which are painted), playing Warzone,Chronopia,Pirates! and the Gwar game. Anthony Valterra used to shop at my store when he lived in the Bay Area, and he said 'I'm moving to Seattle, to work for WizardsotCoast.D&D is going to be HUGE!! I laughed, 'that dead old game?Hah!. Silly me...
Well, I went to the Open House that Wizards gave here in the Bay Area(work function),expecting to be bored, got into a sample game. I said 'As long as I don't have a crossbow, I might do 1D4 Oh Boy!!! (I have reral crossbows and they are rather deadly things). A Rep said 'Um, D&D has changed, you might be suprised'. I snickered, Oh yeah, maybe I'll do 1D4+1!Maybe I can wound a kobold!. I sat down saying 'as long as I'm not female or a halfling...and I got Lidda, with a crossbow.
I rolled a crit against a Kobold (Honestly) and did 14 points of damage. The Rep smiled, I said 'OK, I'll play it, and here I am 2+ years later.

Oh yes, I have a fondness for Parenthetical insertions, and the Ellipsis (which is the name of one of my fledling music projects...)

Did I mention that I like Zombies?


----------

